# 2016 Jetta 1.4 Engine lift bracket/hooks



## drnapalm (5 mo ago)

Hi all, just scratching my head here but do these cars not come with lift hooks? I cant seem to see one on the engine nor find one anywhere else. Am I missing something and its right in front of my face?

Honestly there is not a lot of anything with these cars at all lol

Also thought I had an account here but apparently not so I am "new" here


----------

